# Help Plec with compound fracture of his tail



## CrimeSceneFish (Oct 3, 2008)

During my weekly water change I moved some of the decor to clean out my 10 inch Plecs hiding place, and found that he had one of the bones in his tail sticking out, the tank is 4 foot by 12 inches only other inhabitants are guppies and four cories, I only have one large decoration in the tank a shipwreck style about 8 inches long, which the Plec hides behind and a load of plants. 
The question is what should I do, the bone looks necrotic, and is the top bone in the tail, he can still flare his tail, and does, but he's been sulking for the last few days, the parameters of the tank are as close to perfect as is possible as I really over filter that tank and it's understocked. should I leave it to nature and hope the bone falls off, or should I treat it some how, I really don't have a tank big enough to quarentine him seperate form the guppies. Do I need to medicate the tank somehow. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dorothy (Oct 2, 2008)

I read at animal-world.com that injuries may be treated with 2%mercurocrome. An acidic pH (6.6) speeds recovery. Hope it gets better.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

heh. Mercurochrome won't fix a bonebreak like that. Your best bet is to find a Vet who does fish. Those are rare, though. Next best is to treat it yourself if you know anything about fishy osteopathic surgery. No? Well, then, remove the bone fragment and hope it heals okay. Do not just leave it all alone. If the fish has necrotic bone-rot, then it can either spread or lead to even worse problems. the infection might heal, but the constant irritation of the flesh against the bone spur won't be good for it.


----------

